# С.Баневич, Ария Герды из оперы "История Кая и Герды".



## Paveliev (26 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте,
Помогите пожалуйста найти ноты: С.Баневич, Ария Герды из оперы "История Кая и Герды". Есть две страницы (выкладываю приложением), а остальное пока найти не можем.

С уважением, Михаил


----------



## saabzh (4 Фев 2018)

Вот держи.


----------

